# im nt bein taken seriously



## cody-collum (Dec 11, 2008)

i was diagnosed with ibs lastweek bt iv had it since i was 5.my dad doesnt take me seriously, wen da pains get realy bad and i feel like i need to go to the hospital he just calls me a hypocontriac and says its all in my head. i dont no how to make him understand how bad the pain actually gets. i have to go to hospital alot for enimas because normal laxitives dont work on me. but wen i feel like i need 1 my dad doesnt believe me and tells me it will go away by itself. its not fair i dont no wat 2 do 2 help my dad understand. does anybody have any advice??????


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hi CodyWell how about you talk to your Doc about this? Ask the Doc what the criteria for you is for going to the hospital. (Like how many days in between bowel movements, what your pain is on a 1-10 scale etc... would mean that you need to go to the hospital.)And maybe your Dad (and you) will then have a better idea of when the hospital visit is necessary.What has the Doc already told you about how to handle your pain? Are there any times when you can complete an enema at home instead of going to the hospital?Also if your Dad hasn't read this brochure to help those without IBS understand what it is like.. maybe you could print this off for him?Just click here for the brochure:http://www.ibsgroup.org/brochures/Aboutibs.pdfHope this helps.BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Cody - are you in the UK? There is a program that you should have your dad look at, it may help him to understand that you cant help it and it is not your fault - have him look at www.childspain.com - it is a program that you listen to and it helps take the pain and need for enemas away.If you have any questions - please ask and if I can help, I will. How old are you?Take care - and do show your dad the brochure that BQ has there - it may help too...


----------

